# best toys?



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi. I have a pet pigeon in a LARGE cage. He gets several hours of flight time a day, but sometimes, when he's back in the cage, he seems very antsy and bored. He makes a lot of noise and walks in circles. I have dogs and a cat, so I can't let him out all day. (the cat actually loves the pigeon. it's the dogs Im worried about) 
So, I'm looking for more toys/fun things, to put in his cage. I have a little mirror in there, and a disco ball with a bell. He used to ring the bell all the time, but not anymore. Any ideas for fun toys for pigeons?
THANKS!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Try adding a little plushey toy.Even a milk bottle cap can be entertaining to some pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

get him/her a mate.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Spirit Wings is absolutely right!
Then they can play with sticks and straws and other nesting material and newer get bored.


----------



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

He loved the plush toy! I would love to get him a mate but I have a full house at the moment. I will get him a mate sometime in the near future! Another question: what kind of nest would he prefer? An open round bowl or a large nesting box? Thanks!


----------

